# Valley,Ne FT



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Qual 18 were called back to land blind,14 called back to water blind.


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

*qual*

12 back to water marks


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

How many callbacks in the derby. LOL


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

*qual*

congrats to Lauraine Grevlos on 2nd week in a row her apollo handled by Steve Blythe got a second.also congrats to steve for handling a 20 month old to a greenie.


----------



## Doggoneit (Mar 30, 2006)

*Valley Nebraska (Omaha)*

DJSchuur, thanks for the reports you have posted. Sounds like you have been well updated. In that case you must know that two other members of your club also did well and deserve congrats as do Grevlos and Blythe. That would be Jim Malters whose dog "Oban" won that Qualifying trained and handled by Jim Beck. Jim also got a greenie but certainly not with a 20 month old. Jim also won the Open at Lincoln last week with another club members dog. Bev Busler's "Rooster" . I'm all for congratulating all the SVRC members that do well!!! not just a few. I'm sure you aggree.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Fantastic job and congratulations to Jim Malters and Oban! James Beck and the entire Beck truck are looking awesome. Hopefully Rooster will get qualified for the Nationals this weekend too! You Beck trained Amateur handlers............"break a leg".........human that is, not dog! Sure wish I was there too!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Oban is yet another dog for whom Cherylon Loveland did the basics. Good for Jim, Jimmy, Oban, and Cherylon.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: Valley Nebraska (Omaha)*



Doggoneit said:


> I'm all for congratulating all the SVRC members that do well!!! not just a few. I'm sure you aggree.


Knowing Duane I doubt he's trying to intentionally leave anyone out. I saw Dave and Laurain this afternoon at Sioux Valley, they had just gotten in from the trial and couldn't tell me who all the other placements were. They had them written down in the vehicle but we were busy running marks and then getting inside out of a thunderstorm. 

Our club is blessed to have a couple of top flight pros involved, and lots of talented dogs, trainers, and handlers. Competition has been good at our club trials. We are very fortunate and proud of our fellow members who are doing well.

Duane and I both have dogs with Steve, and Duane is lucky to be able to spend a lot of time training with him. It is only natural that he will feel happy for him when he has success.


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Valley Nebraska (Omaha)*



Doggoneit said:


> DJSchuur, thanks for the reports you have posted. Sounds like you have been well updated. In that case you must know that two other members of your club also did well and deserve congrats as do Grevlos and Blythe. That would be Jim Malters whose dog "Oban" won that Qualifying trained and handled by Jim Beck. Jim also got a greenie but certainly not with a 20 month old. Jim also won the Open at Lincoln last week with another club members dog. Bev Busler's "Rooster" . I'm all for congratulating all the SVRC members that do well!!! not just a few. I'm sure you aggree.


Dear Doggoneit (Jerry Beck) I apologize if i hurt your feelings. I was not trying to to make this about SVRC I was simply trying to congratulate a couple of my friends.So that being said to Jim Malters(Whom I don't Know) ,Jimmy(met before) and Oban good Job on the Win. and oh yeah whoever else placed congrats to you as well. and Jerry i almost forgot again about the greenie jimmy got with the 4 1/2 year old Congrats on that as well.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: Valley Nebraska (Omaha)*



DJSchuur said:


> I was simply trying to congratulate a couple of my friends.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow, I did not know one poster had the right to identify another poster by their personal name on here! Regardless of how unpleased they are by what that person said.

Back to the important stuff..........anybody got any updates?


----------



## Doggoneit (Mar 30, 2006)

*Valley Nebraska (Omaha)*

Heh heh,
DJSchurr, 
In case YOU couldn't tell my first posting was very pleasant and very honest. I didn't even accuse you of being a jerk but I knew you were touting your pro which is fine. No problem, but if it's fine for you, then it's fine for others also. You also congratulated other members of our club which I think is great also. There again if it's alright for you to do that, then it's alright for others to do the same. On the 4 1/2 year old dog jamming I even addressed that in a manner which didn't knock anyone but gave credit to Steve for jamming a 20 month old dog. I don't really get why you are so bent out of shape and mouthy but here is my phone number, you may call me or give me your's and I'll gladly talk to you in order to get this straightened out. 605-296-3665
Or if you wish to meet in person that would be even better.
Since you feel so smug about knowing who I am I have to tell you this. You spelled my name wrong so you didn't get that all right either.
Gerry
Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

*Open*

There were 12 dogs called back to the water marks all Blackwater dogs

2 handled by Bobby G & 10 by Bill E


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

NP 

Are you talking about the Open?

Ted


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

*valley ne*

Yes the Open sorry about that


----------



## Doggoneit (Mar 30, 2006)

*Valley Nebraska (Omaha)*

Mr. Shih,
I have to tease you on this one! I know you are too sharp and too on top of your game but you slipped up on this one because when you asked if this was the Open you had to have seen this.

(2 handled by Bobby G & 10 by Bill E)

You know those guys are Pros. GOTTA BE THE OPEN.

Hope you take this in the way it was meant. Just having fun since I'm on here anyway tonight.
Gerry


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any results ????


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

Jason E. said:


> any results ????


Results 
1st - Dan Heard / Big Alfonse of Mo-Kan Pete Panarites 
2nd - Ed Schulenberg / BJ-Double or Nothin' Ed Schulenberg 
3rd - Jim Beck / Candlewood's Little Jersey Girl Shannon Jones 
*4th - Steve Blythe / Max Your Time Power Ranger Richard Reesman* Res. Jam - Jim Smith / Carronade's Revolution Calling 
Jam 
Meadowwoods Ford Spokesman Judy Despenas Tony Despenas, 
Red River Chances R Chloe Dustin Kalp Lon Taylor


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

chester said:


> Jason E. said:
> 
> 
> > any results ????
> ...


The results are already up on EE, that was fast. Doesn't match what is listed here?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to Dick Horn for his Am 4th with JJ, and to Vern Hasenbank for his Jam in the Am with Libby!


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

ACEBLDRS said:


> chester said:
> 
> 
> > Jason E. said:
> ...



What is not matching up?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Con*

*Congratz to Mike Westfall's young dog Gage winning the Open! I also think Bruce Sampson's dog titled with her second! Congratz to Dan and Dusty as well!  

Aaron*


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

my appologies, I didn't realize you were posting the Derby.  

All results are up on EE.

sorry Chester


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations to Terry Rotschafer and his new AFC!

AFC NABS Little Blue Chief

Ted


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Congrats to my old friend Vern Hasenbank on the Jam.


----------

